# Weekly Competition 2019-41



## Mike Hughey (Oct 8, 2019)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *R U2 F' R U2 R' U2 R'
*2. *U R F2 R F' R' U2
*3. *R U2 R F2 U' F' R2 F2 R' U'
*4. *U2 F U' R2 U2 R' F R' U'
*5. *U2 F2 U' F' R F2 R F2 U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *F' D2 F L2 F' D2 F' U2 B2 F' D F R D U2 B D U R2 F
*2. *U2 L2 B2 D U B2 L2 B2 D B2 U L' R2 D2 B F' D2 L' D2 R2 F'
*3. *R2 U2 F' R2 D2 F2 U2 B2 U2 F L F' R' D2 B D2 U' L2 R' U2
*4. *D F2 R2 U2 R2 U' B2 R2 D B2 F2 L B' L' D U B' D' B L
*5. *D2 R2 F2 L2 D B2 U F2 R2 D L' B D2 U2 L F' D U2 L2 U'

*4x4x4*
*1. *B' Fw' U F2 R2 B2 Uw B2 Fw2 F D' Rw Uw2 L Fw' F' Uw2 U2 Fw' U B L2 Fw F2 Uw2 F2 L' B2 F L2 D2 L' B2 Fw' L' B' L R' Uw B'
*2. *Rw2 Uw' U L Rw' B' Fw' Uw' Rw' B' U F2 D2 B' Rw R' F2 Rw2 F2 D2 Uw' L2 R B2 Fw2 U Rw2 B F U' B' D2 B2 Fw2 L2 U Fw' F U' Fw2
*3. *B' D' Fw' R F D2 Fw R D' L2 D Uw2 U' F' U2 B2 Uw' F' Uw Rw' D2 Fw' F' Rw D' F2 L' Fw Rw R Fw F D' Rw' R' Fw' F' Uw' Rw Fw
*4. *Rw2 D U2 R B2 Uw U Rw' Uw Fw2 F' Uw B2 U Fw' D' Fw2 D2 L Rw' F' U2 F' Rw D Uw2 U2 Fw2 F D F Rw2 R2 U' Fw Uw2 Fw L2 Uw2 R
*5. *F2 Rw2 R2 Uw L2 Fw D Rw Uw' U B R2 U' L Fw' L Rw' F2 R2 D L' Uw F' Uw2 Rw B' Fw Uw U2 L F2 Rw D2 L Rw R D U' F Uw'

*5x5x5*
*1. *F2 Uw U L' Rw Dw' B L2 U2 B2 F' L Rw Fw2 F R2 Uw B2 Uw' Bw' U B2 R Fw' Uw2 L2 F U F Rw2 Bw Fw' F Lw2 B' Dw2 Uw B2 D' Rw2 D' Uw2 Lw U' B Bw' D B Lw' B2 Bw' D Bw2 Rw R Fw' R' Fw F' Lw'
*2. *Uw2 L2 B' Lw2 R2 Fw2 U Bw U2 B2 Fw' Dw2 Uw Lw Rw U' R U F Uw2 Bw Uw' Fw Lw' U2 R2 Bw2 Lw2 Rw F2 Rw' R' D2 Lw' Bw2 D' Uw2 Fw' Uw' Lw2 Rw' R2 B' Rw2 Dw Lw' Rw Bw Rw' Bw' D' Bw Uw Rw D' Dw' R2 F2 Rw R
*3. *Dw' Rw Bw2 U' Rw' R' F' U2 B' F Uw' U Fw2 R Fw' L2 R2 U2 Bw' Fw F R Dw L2 F2 U2 B D L Rw' R D U' F2 D Dw2 Uw Rw' F Dw R D' Dw2 Lw' Bw Fw Rw2 R Uw' R' B Uw2 Bw Dw2 R' Bw U2 Rw Fw R
*4. *L Bw2 U' B' Fw F' L2 R Uw' R Uw2 Bw' F' Lw' D Fw Dw Lw2 Uw U' Rw Bw' D2 F Lw' Bw' Rw R Uw2 Bw R2 B Uw L2 U2 L B' Bw' Fw D' Fw2 Dw' Bw' Fw Uw2 F Rw' Fw Uw' F Lw' B' Uw2 B Fw2 L' Lw Bw Dw2 F
*5. *B Bw' Fw' Lw R Bw2 F' Dw Fw L2 Lw2 B2 Uw Bw L2 Rw' B2 Bw2 L2 Bw Dw Lw Bw L' D Uw' U2 Lw2 Bw2 Uw2 Lw' F2 L2 Lw' B2 Bw L' D' L' Lw Bw Fw F2 D2 U Lw Bw2 F' Lw2 R' F' Rw Dw B' Lw' Uw U B' Bw Fw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *2F' D2 B2 3U2 2R' B 2B' 3R' F' 2L 3U2 R2 3F' 2F 2D 2U R' 2B' D' 2D' 2R2 F D 2R D' 2D' L R' B2 2F2 F2 2D' 2L' 2D' 3R2 3F2 2F' L2 2R2 B' F' 2L' 2B 3R2 R D2 3U L' 2B2 R' U' 2R' 2D2 3U' 2U2 R D' 3R' B 2B2 R2 2D' 2U' U' R' B' U 2F2 3R' U
*2. *2L 3R' 3U' 3F L 3F 2F' 2L' B 2R B2 2F2 R2 B2 R' F2 2L' 2R R' 2U2 U 3F' 2D' F2 U2 F2 2L2 2D' U' 3F 2L 3F' 3U2 2B2 3F2 2F' D' 2U B2 U2 2R 2D2 2U' 2B 2L F2 2L' 2R 2B 3F' 2F' U 2B2 2U 2L2 3F' D' 2U2 L 2L2 F' D' U' L D 2D2 2U2 U' 2R2 2U
*3. *2D' 3U 2R' 2U2 U F 3R 2U2 L D 3U U2 2R2 B2 L2 2R R 2F F R 2F 2R 3F' 2U' 2L F2 2D' 2B2 3F2 F2 D2 U L' 2L' 2B' 3R 3F2 3R2 3F2 F 2R2 R' 2F2 U L R B2 2B' 2D' B' 2F' F 3R D U 2L2 B2 2U 3F' F 2U2 R F2 2R2 D' 2D' 3U' 2R R U'
*4. *2R2 B2 2D F L 2L2 3R F2 2L2 F2 2U2 2R2 2D' 3R 2U' 3R' 2U2 B' 3U' 2B' R' F 2L2 2R' B D2 F 2D2 2U' 2B2 3F 2L' U2 R' B U' L' 2D 2U 3F 2F 2U2 U 2R' 2D2 U2 2F' 2U U' 2L 3F' 3U2 L D 2D' 3U' 2U' L' 3F2 2F 2U 2F U L D2 2U 2B 2D B' 3U
*5. *2U 2F2 2L F' 2R2 U' L2 2R 3U 2R F2 L' 3R2 3F2 2D2 U2 2R2 U' R U 3R' 2B 2U2 B 3R D U' 2R2 2D' 2F2 2L2 F 2D' 2U 3F2 2D L 2L 2R2 2D 2B2 2R' D 3F2 2R' D' 2D 2F F U2 B' L' 2L' 2F' 2D2 3U B' 3U' U2 2R' D2 2L2 2R2 3U' U 3F2 L2 B L U'

*7x7x7*
*1. *2R2 D' L 3F 2D' 3R2 2B2 3R2 2D' 2B 2D 2U' L' 3R' R' 2D' 2B 3L2 3B2 R' D 2L2 2B L' 3D' U B 2B 2L 3L' B2 3L2 2B 2D' U2 2R' R2 3F2 U' L' R2 2F 2R2 2D' 2R D' 2L2 3U 2U' U 2R' 3B' 3D2 2L2 2R2 2F2 2L 2R2 R' 2D 2F2 3D2 B' 3F' L' B 3R2 B 2B2 F2 3L' D' 2U' 3B L B 2R U' L 2L' 3U 3F2 3U' 2U2 2L' U 3R2 F' 2D 3U' L2 2L' 2F' 2R R2 3D2 3U U' 3F 3R2
*2. *3L' B' L2 3R2 R2 3U2 B' 2U L2 3L2 3U2 3B 2D 2U' R B 2B 3F' R2 D' 3F 3D 2U2 L' 2R2 2U' U 3L' D' 3B 3F2 D2 U2 3R' B2 3B' 3R F2 3L F 3R' B' 2B 2L' 2D' 3R R2 2F' 2L2 2F F L2 D 2D' 3B 3R 2U' 2R' 2F2 2D F 3L' B' 3B 3F2 2U2 F D' 3R U F2 2L R' 2D L' 3D' 2U2 2L' 2U B2 3R U2 R' 3D2 3B U 3L' 3D2 3B' 3U2 2L' B2 2D 2U2 R' 2U 3B' D' R 2D
*3. *2D 2R2 3F U2 2B' F 3U U2 2B L2 U2 2B' F L2 B' 3L 3R 2D U 3R D' 3D2 3F' 2F' 2L' R' 3U' 2R F 3D 3L' 2D 3U 2L' 3R 2U2 2B2 D' 3L D' 2U' U 3L2 3U2 2U B' 2F2 U 3R2 B' 3F' 2L 2D' 3D2 B2 2U 2L' D2 3L' 3F' 2F2 3L 2B' R2 2F2 3R D' 2B' 2L2 3D' 2R2 F' 2D 2B2 3D' 3U 2U 3R2 2R' 3U' F2 2R2 B' 3D' 2U F2 D 3U 3F' 2R2 3U' R' F2 3D' 2F' 3U R 2B' 3L U
*4. *2L 3R2 F L2 3U2 3L' 2B' 2U' 2B' 2L' 3L2 2D' 3U 3B2 2R 3F2 2D 3B2 3D2 L' U2 B U2 2L' 3L2 3R2 R' 2U L2 2F D2 2L2 3B' 2D2 3U L2 R 3F' 2L2 F' 2D2 2B2 2D U 3F' F2 2L 3D2 2R' 3B2 2U' 3F D L D 3R' B' 2B2 3L' 3B2 2F' R 2F2 3R' 2U 3R' D2 L2 3U' 2L' R' 3B F' 2R' 2F2 3D2 3U' 3R2 2U2 3L' D' 2U' 3F' F2 3U B2 3F2 2R2 2D2 3U2 2B 3B F2 2D' 3U' L' 2F R B' D'
*5. *2D 3F2 3R' 3U U2 3R2 U2 3B2 2U2 B2 3R' R2 U' 2L2 U' F2 3U' 3F' 3L' R 3B' 2F' 3D' 2L 2D 3U 3B 3F2 D2 3B' 2F' F2 3R 3B2 3U2 2B2 3U' B 3L' 2R D2 3D2 2U2 U B L' F 3D' R' U 2B' D 3U2 2U2 2F' F' U' B2 2B' F2 2U' 3F' L 3U2 3R' 3D2 U2 F' 3L2 3U' 2R2 F 3D B2 2B' F U 2L R 2F' U2 B' 2F' F' U2 3L B' F 2R2 D2 3R' D' 3L2 3F2 2D2 B2 R' 3D' L' 2D'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R U' F2 U2 R' F' R2 F' U2
*2. *U2 F R' F' R'
*3. *R' U' R U2 F2 U' R U F2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R B U R D B2 L U2 R2 D' F' U2 D2 L2 F2 L F2 U' F' Rw' Uw2
*2. *D U' F L' F2 B2 L2 R2 B U R L2 U' F U B' D L D' L2 R Fw Uw'
*3. *L' R' D2 U2 B R U D' L' D2 B F2 R D R' F2 D' R2 F' Uw2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' B' R Uw2 B Fw' Uw2 B' Fw2 Rw' U2 L B' L U2 R2 U2 Fw2 U Rw2 U2 L' Fw2 D F L R B2 L F' L Uw Fw L2 U2 Rw' F' U B2 Uw2
*2. *U2 R2 Fw2 L2 Uw' B2 Fw' D2 Fw' U2 Rw' F' L2 F' Uw' Rw D' Rw D2 R' B F L R D' Rw R B' F L2 Uw L' R U Rw2 U2 F2 Rw2 Uw2 L'
*3. *B L B' L' Fw2 F2 D U' Rw2 F' L' B D2 Rw' B2 L2 D2 B L' Rw B' R' Fw' F' L2 D' Fw' Rw R Fw' D' B F Rw2 Uw L Fw' L R B2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw Bw' R2 U Fw2 Dw B L' B' Bw' Fw2 L B' Bw' Dw2 Fw F2 Lw Dw F2 Dw R B' Uw' F D' L2 D' B Uw R' F Uw Rw B2 Bw Lw2 R' Bw' Uw Lw' R2 Fw2 Dw2 L2 B Dw Uw L' Fw2 D2 Dw' U B2 R2 Uw Bw' R Fw2 F2
*2. *Bw Fw Uw' L' Rw Fw2 Uw R' Fw' Lw2 F Dw' U' Fw Rw Uw' U Fw D Fw' L R' Dw2 Uw B' Uw' L Lw2 R D' L2 Lw Rw R2 U' F Uw Rw D' Rw2 Bw Fw' D Rw Dw Bw Fw R' D U2 Fw' D' Dw Uw' U B' U Rw Dw2 Lw2
*3. *R D' Bw Rw Bw F' U2 F2 Dw2 Lw' Dw' Bw' Uw2 L' B2 D2 Dw2 L Uw L Lw' R' Uw Rw2 B F' U Bw' Fw F2 Rw Bw' Rw' R Fw2 F2 Uw2 B L' Dw B R2 D2 Lw' Rw R2 B2 Dw2 Uw2 R B2 D2 Rw2 Bw' Lw' Rw Dw2 U2 Bw L2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 U2 L' 2L' 2R2 3U 3R2 B2 D' B F2 2L' D' 2D2 U L2 B2 2B' F 2U' L2 3R2 U 2F' R2 U B2 2L2 2R 3U 2F2 D' 2B 3F L 2B R' D U' L' U' 2L' 3R2 2F' L' F2 U 3R' 2U' R2 U' 3F' 2F2 2U2 L' D' 2D2 2U2 3F2 D2 F2 2L2 D L2 2L 2R2 3F F 2R2 F

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *B 2B 3B2 2U' L' 2U' L' 3B' 2R2 3F 2R' 3D 3B2 3U' L2 2L 2R R 3B2 R 3D' 2L 3U2 U' 2F2 3U' L2 2D 2B F2 2D 3B D' 2D' 3D 3U2 L' 3R R' 3B2 3F' D' 3U2 2U U2 2B D' 3U2 2U' 3F 3L 2U2 B2 U R' 2D2 3B' 3R2 2F F D2 2U' 2L 3R' R D R 2D' 3U' 2U U 2B' 3D' B2 2U2 L' D' L2 U2 3F' 3L 2F' 3D 2B 2D2 2B 3B' 2D 3B' D' L' 3D2 2R' 3D U2 R2 2B' 3L D2 2L'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B F U' R2 U2 L' U2 D' F' L R F L D U2 L' R' U2 B L'
*2. *R L' U R' F' L' F D R2 F B D' L' B D U' F' B' D' Rw' Uw
*3. *D' B2 F2 D2 L' R' D' U' B' F' D L2 F2 D R D L' D2 B2 L' Fw Uw'
*4. *L U L2 B' F U F R2 D B' F D' F R F2 D' R U F' R2 U' Rw' Uw2
*5. *B' U R U' B2 L R F' L F2 L' R' U2 R2 B2 F' L' U2 R D' B Rw Uw2
*6. *D' L D' L2 U2 B2 L' B' R2 B2 U2 B R L D B2 D2 B' U Fw Uw'
*7. *U2 R' U D F R' L' U' L F' L2 B2 U D2 B' D L B D' L U2 Fw Uw2
*8. *D2 R D B' F D2 U' B D' R' U2 F2 U' L F' R F2 U2 B D R' Fw' Uw2
*9. *U2 B' F2 L' U2 B' U' F L D' R2 F' B' U' F2 L2 R' U D Fw Uw
*10. *B F2 U2 L' D2 L' D' R' F' B U2 B2 F' L' R' D U2 L' D' F Rw' Uw
*11. *D2 U L B' L2 U R B' R' B R F2 B' L B' D' F2 D L R B' Rw' Uw
*12. *F B2 U2 F2 D B' D' F' U2 L' F L' R' F2 L R B' R' L B Uw
*13. *D2 R L F U2 R' F R B2 R B' U2 D F' L2 B' U' D' B' F2 D2 Fw
*14. *L R F' B L2 R2 F2 U' D2 F R2 F2 R2 F2 B L' U' D' L2 U2 Rw2 Uw'
*15. *L D2 F U2 B U L2 R2 U' B2 U' D' R' B U' R' L2 B' L R2 F2 Rw Uw'
*16. *D' B F2 L2 F B2 R2 L F2 U' B' F R2 U2 L U2 B R2 F2 Rw Uw
*17. *U R2 D' R2 F2 R' U D' B' D' B2 R L' D2 F' U R2 L2 B' F2 L Fw' Uw'
*18. *U' D' F' R D' B F' R' L' U F' R2 L' B U2 D F2 L2 F' U2 L Fw Uw'
*19. *U D' F' L2 D' L2 B2 F2 D2 B R2 F L' U D' B2 F U2 F B' Rw' Uw2
*20. *B D' F D L' R' D' R2 U2 B' L2 F B' U' B2 L' D U F R2 Fw' Uw
*21. *F' L' B2 D' L2 D F' R L2 F2 R F2 L D' F U R U' F' Rw Uw'
*22. *F' R' F R2 U' R U' F B' D F L' F L2 R U R L2 F2 Rw Uw2
*23. *L2 U2 B L F B' R2 D F U R B' R D R F L' D F2 Rw2 Uw
*24. *U2 R' D L' U' D L D2 L2 F' U B' L U' B2 R2 B' L' R F Rw2 Uw'
*25. *R' D' U' L D U2 L2 F2 L B' L2 D' R' L' U2 L' B L2 F2 Rw Uw
*26. *R L B' R2 L B2 F R' B' U R2 F' L' U L F D' R L' F2 Rw' Uw2
*27. *B U D2 B2 R2 U2 F D F2 R D2 L2 U B' F D2 F2 B2 D2 B2 R' Fw Uw2
*28. *R2 F2 R' L2 U' L2 B R D F2 L F L2 U2 D' L' F U' D' Fw Uw'
*29. *R B2 U F D' B R' U F L U B2 U B2 D F U' R U D Rw Uw2
*30. *D' B D R2 L2 F' B' L F' B2 R' B2 D' R2 F' U2 D2 B U Fw Uw
*31. *F2 B' U2 F' D' R' D2 B' D R2 F' D L2 D R2 U L2 F' B Rw Uw
*32. *U' D' F' R D2 L' D L' B D2 R' B F L' B' U D' F2 R2 F' Rw Uw'
*33. *D2 B' L' U R' U B' D' L' F2 U2 L2 F U' F2 D' U L D' U2 Rw Uw'
*34. *B R2 F' D R L2 B2 R' B2 L R2 B' U' D F U R2 L' D' L Fw' Uw
*35. *D U' R' U' L2 U L' B2 F' L' D' R2 L' D2 B2 D U L2 R B2
*36. *L' B' F' U2 B2 D L F2 B U2 F2 B' R' F D' R2 L' B' R' Fw Uw'
*37. *R D2 R2 B' D' L U D F2 D' U L' F2 U' F R' F' L' U2 B' Rw' Uw2
*38. *U D' L' B' L' R2 U F2 D L2 D2 F' L U2 D' R F R2 F' U2 Rw Uw2
*39. *U' L2 D B2 F U2 F U2 L2 B2 D2 B' L R2 F' D2 B L D R2 F2 Rw' Uw
*40. *L2 R D2 R U L2 R' D U R2 U2 B' R L2 F2 U' F B U L' R Fw Uw'
*41. *L' D R' D F R B' F D' F R' F2 B2 L' U' L' R' U' B' R2 F' Rw Uw'
*42. *R2 L U2 L2 B R D R' U D' L B2 U F2 D R' B D2 L F L' Fw' Uw
*43. *R2 L2 F' U2 D L2 F' B' R' B2 D2 L2 U2 B2 F U2 D2 R' L U2 B Rw2 Uw
*44. *R2 D' B' U' L2 U F B' R' U B2 D B' D2 R2 D F D F' Rw' Uw2
*45. *L2 D2 R' L' B D' F2 B2 L R2 D2 U2 B R L2 U L' U2 R2 D2 L' Fw' Uw'
*46. *U' R U' L2 F' D' F R B2 R' U' D' B2 R' L2 F' U' F2 U2 Fw'
*47. *F' B U2 D' L U' L F2 D2 U' B' D' R' F2 L U L' R2 F' R' Fw' Uw
*48. *R B R F2 D' B2 L' U2 L' D' R' D B2 L2 U' F' L' B D2 Rw' Uw
*49. *F U2 L2 F' L' F L2 B F U' B D' U2 L R2 F R2 U' B' U L Fw Uw'
*50. *D2 U2 B' F R' D' R U' F' U' D' B F2 R' D2 F' L' R2 F2 R Fw' Uw'
*51. *U' B' U' B' U D F' R' F L' D' B L F' R2 L2 U' R' L2 U L2 Fw Uw2
*52. *L R' B L2 D B2 D' F D2 F' L U B R2 L2 D F' L2 B' D Rw' Uw
*53. *U2 R F2 R2 U B' L B D2 U F' R2 U' R' D L D' B R' Fw' Uw
*54. *B R2 U R' L D' U' F2 R D2 B' D2 B2 D' L2 U' F2 D2 F2 L' B2 Rw2 Uw
*55. *B' L' F' D' L B2 D2 L F' L2 F2 U F' U' F L' F R2 D' U' R Fw' Uw2
*56. *D' B' U2 R F D L F B' R' F B2 D2 F B' L' B D B F' D2 Rw2 Uw
*57. *L U F R' L2 U2 F2 D2 R' F B' U F' R2 D' B2 D2 B F' R' D Rw Uw'
*58. *B2 U' B' U' B2 F' D' U2 B' L' B' R' B' D F' L' D' U' L Fw Uw
*59. *D2 U2 F2 R L' F L B' D2 F2 B R L2 D' R B' R2 D2 R' F2 L2 Fw Uw'
*60. *U D2 R' F2 R' U F' B U R2 D' R2 L' F L U' D2 R' B' Rw' Uw2
*61. *D L U' L F' B D F2 R2 L' U F' D F U2 B2 F' L R U' Rw' Uw
*62. *U' B2 U2 F' B R B F2 L' D' L2 U2 B' U2 R U R D' L2 F2 Rw2 Uw'
*63. *U' F R2 F2 B U' F' U' R2 B R' L2 B' F2 U2 R2 B F2 L R B2 Rw Uw2
*64. *L' U2 R2 F R' U' L' R2 U R' U R2 U L2 D B2 F2 L D' U Rw Uw
*65. *B F2 L2 R2 U' F2 B2 R F2 B2 D L2 B2 R' F L' R' B' U2 D2 Rw' Uw'
*66. *B' U2 R2 D' B U2 R D' F R' L B2 R B' D2 L D' F B R F' Rw2 Uw
*67. *L' R' B2 F' D2 R2 B R B R' L2 D U' R' F2 D U' R2 B R L Fw' Uw
*68. *B' U' L R F D2 U' F' B U2 L2 D L2 F' R2 B U F D' F Rw' Uw
*69. *F L' B U F' B' L2 F' U' L2 R D2 L2 B' F' U2 D2 F' U2
*70. *D' R2 L U D2 R' D2 B2 L B2 L' R U R2 B L2 U' D2 F2 D F Rw Uw2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U' B2 D' B2 L2 D2 U L2 D2 U' B2 L B' D R2 F2 U' B2 F L' F2
*2. *D' B2 D2 F2 D F2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 R F R' U2 B D U B' D2 R'
*3. *R B2 U2 R B2 U2 L R D2 B' R U' L2 U B' D U' R2 D2
*4. *L2 B2 U' R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 B2 R2 U2 B U' L2 R' U2 B' L B' L2 R'
*5. *U2 B D2 U2 R2 D2 F L2 U2 F D2 U F' L2 B2 R' B' D L' F2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *L2 U' B2 L2 D' R2 U' L2 D U' F' L' R2 B' L2 B2 L2 D U L' R'
*2. *D2 B' U2 L2 B' U2 F L2 B U2 F U B' R F' L' R B2 U F' U2
*3. *R2 D F2 U2 L2 D' L2 D' R2 D2 R' B D2 U B' U' R U B R
*4. *B2 U' F2 D F2 L2 U R2 B2 D' B U F' U R' F' R2 B2 U2 R
*5. *U' L U D' F R' U F2 B' R D B2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U' F2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B R D2 L2 B2 R' B R U B2 R2 F2 L B2 R2 F2 L' D2 B2 R'
*2. *U2 F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B R2 F' R2 B2 R F L' F' U' B L F D2 U'
*3. *R2 U2 B L2 F R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 R' D2 B' U' B2 F' L2 U R' B2
*4. *B' L' F R F2 D L' B2 U D2 R2 L2 U2 L2 F B2 U2 F2 R2
*5. *D' R2 D F2 R2 D2 R2 U' L2 U L U2 B' U L2 F2 D' R F2 D'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D2 B D' F2 U F R B' R F R2 F' U2 B D2 L2 F2 R2 F' R2 D R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D F2 L2 U' R2 F2 U' L2 U2 R2 B2 D' F L2 B L' U2 B2 U' F2 U R2 D R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F U2 R F2 R' D2 R' B2 D2 L' D2 R2 B U2 L' U F' D' L B' D2 F2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *R' F R' U F2 U R' F2
*3. *F U2 R' U' R L2 F U R2 F L U2 R' U2 B2 R2 D2 R' B2 R D2
*4. *F D U' Fw Uw2 Fw' R D2 U2 B2 L2 D Uw' U2 F' L' D Uw2 Rw' F D' F D Rw2 Uw' L2 D L2 Rw D Uw2 U B' Rw2 F2 Uw2 L2 B Fw2 Uw2

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *U R' F' R U' R U' F R' U2
*3. *U2 F2 L D2 L' D' F' R2 U L2 F B2 D2 F2 B D2 L2 U2 R2 B'
*4. *B2 Uw U B2 Rw' R' Uw L' Fw U Fw2 D2 Uw B' Rw2 Uw Rw2 Fw Rw2 Fw' F Rw Fw2 Rw U' F D' Rw Uw2 L2 U' B D2 Uw' L2 U' B Fw2 F' U'
*5. *B D2 Dw Uw U2 L Bw U B2 Bw2 F Rw B Dw' Bw Lw Rw' Fw' Dw U2 Lw2 R2 Dw' R2 B Uw R' F' U Lw' Rw' Fw2 L Lw2 Uw Bw Uw' R' Bw L2 D Lw2 D' Rw' Fw2 D' Rw' Dw' U F' Rw' B Bw2 D U2 L Rw2 D' Rw R

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *R' F R' F' R2 U2 F' U R2
*3. *U2 R2 U2 R2 B U2 L2 R2 B' L2 B2 L' B' D' L' F' U R B' R
*4. *L R D L' D' Rw Fw F2 Uw' U2 B Fw D' L' Uw2 B' U2 L' B2 D Uw2 U F2 Rw' Uw Fw' L Rw2 B' F L' Rw2 F2 U2 R2 D Uw' R2 Fw' R2
*5. *Dw Lw Rw R2 Dw' B2 D2 Dw2 Uw B R' U2 Rw R2 Fw' Rw2 R B F2 Lw2 Fw2 Dw' Uw' F2 Rw' B2 D U Fw' Lw2 U Lw Bw' F2 Uw' U2 Fw2 L' U Fw2 R' F' Rw' F L Lw Rw Fw Lw2 R Uw2 Bw2 F Dw' L' U' Fw F2 L2 D2
*6. *R 2D2 U2 B2 2U2 U2 2R2 2U2 B R 2B 2L 2U 2F' 2R 3U2 2L' 3R' 2B2 2D2 2B' F2 2L' D2 3F 2F2 2D 2F2 F 3U2 U 2L 2R' U' 2L 2B' F2 2L 2F L' 2L 3R' 2D2 3R2 2R' R 2D' 2U' U2 B 2F2 2R' R2 2B' D' 2F2 D' U2 L' 3U2 F2 2L2 U 3F' 2F F2 3U2 U' 2B2 2R2

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *F' U2 F' R' F U' F U' R' U'
*3. *L2 F2 U2 R2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 U L' B F' U B R U B L B
*4. *Fw F' R2 D' U L2 R2 F2 Uw Fw2 D' U F2 R' F Uw' Fw Rw' U2 B2 Uw' Rw Uw2 R U2 Fw' L' R' Fw' D2 L' Rw2 D Uw' L' U2 R D2 B2 Uw'
*5. *Lw' Rw' R2 Fw L' Uw' Lw Uw2 B' D' Lw B' Bw2 F' Dw' Bw' Fw' L2 D' B' Lw R2 Dw2 F2 Dw' Bw2 Lw' U2 L' F2 L' D Uw' U2 Lw Rw U' R2 B' F' Dw' B U L Dw' Uw B' Fw' L' Bw L Rw R D2 Uw' Rw R Uw' Rw Fw
*6. *3U U2 3F 2F2 F2 3R D' 3U 2R' U B 2U 3F2 L2 2R2 2F2 3R' D 2L 2D2 2B R' 2F' 3U L2 2L2 R 2D' F' 2D2 3U' 3R' 2R2 R D' 2U' L2 B' L2 R2 B D 2U' 2L2 2R2 R U2 L2 B2 3F L' 2L' U2 F2 3R2 F' 2U2 L2 B U B2 2B2 D 2U' L2 2L2 3R B2 2U' B
*7. *2F' 3U2 2U 2L 3F' R2 3U L2 B2 D2 U2 2R2 2B2 3D2 U2 2F L 2L 2F' 2R' 2U' 3L R' U 2R2 2F 3L' 3D B2 3B' R2 2D' 3F2 L' 3U' 2R2 3U L2 U' 2B2 3D2 2F' 2D F2 L U F D' B2 3B2 3R' B 3B F 3R 2U' 2L2 3U' 2R' 3F2 D2 2U2 3L F R' F' 3D2 3U2 2L 3L' R2 U2 2F L' 3L' 2R R' B 3B2 D2 3D' 2R' B2 2B' 3F2 2D' 2L' 3U2 3L 3D2 2U2 3B' F' 3L' 3D' B' 3F 3L D' 3B2

*Clock*
*1. *UR2- DR6+ DL1+ UL1+ U2- R6+ D3+ L3- ALL3- y2 U5+ R1+ D1+ L1+ ALL3+ DR DL UL 
*2. *UR4+ DR2+ DL5- UL0+ U5- R3+ D4- L4- ALL1- y2 U4- R0+ D4- L1+ ALL5- DL UL 
*3. *UR0+ DR0+ DL3+ UL2- U2+ R1- D6+ L1- ALL4- y2 U1+ R2- D0+ L0+ ALL5+ DR DL UL 
*4. *UR2+ DR5+ DL2- UL2+ U3- R1+ D2+ L2+ ALL2+ y2 U3+ R5+ D3+ L1- ALL1+ UR DL 
*5. *UR5+ DR2+ DL6+ UL4+ U4+ R4- D2- L1- ALL2- y2 U1- R5- D4+ L5+ ALL5+ 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R' B' U R' U L' B' l
*2. *B' R U' R B R' U' R l' r' b' u'
*3. *L' U B U' B R U B' l'
*4. *B' U' B R' U B R U' l r' b u
*5. *U' L B' L R L' U B r' u

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, -1) / (1, 4) / (0, -3) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (-4, 5) / (-2, -5) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (3, 2) / (4, 0)
*2. *(3, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (4, 1) / (5, -1) / (4, 4) / (-4, -1) / (6, 1) / (0, -3) / (4, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-1, -2)
*3. *(-2, 3) / (-1, 2) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (-2, 1) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (0, 2) / (-1, 0)
*4. *(1, 0) / (-1, 2) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (1, 4) / (-4, 2) / (0, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (2, 0) / (0, -2)
*5. *(1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-1, 5) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (3, 0) / (6, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (3, 2) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 2)

*Skewb*
*1. *B R U R U' B' U B' R' B R
*2. *B L U L U' B U' B' U' B' R'
*3. *B L' U' B' U' L B U' B U' B'
*4. *L R B' U B R' U L' B' U L
*5. *L B U B U R' L R U R B

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. * R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*3. * R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U
*4. * R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*5. * R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *R F2 R F R U2 R U2 R U2
*3. *L' D R L2 D F L U' D2 R U2 R2 U2 R B2 L' D2 L2 U2
*4. *L Uw' B2 L' Fw Uw R D' U2 Fw Uw B R2 B U B' L2 Rw R2 B2 Uw2 U2 Fw2 F2 D' Rw' Uw' U' L' Rw' U F2 Uw' U R F' Uw' L' Rw2 R'
*5. *B2 Fw' Dw2 Uw Lw Dw2 Bw Dw' Lw2 Bw2 Fw U2 F2 D2 Uw Rw D2 B2 Uw' U2 Lw' B2 D' Lw2 U2 B2 D2 Uw2 L2 Rw' Fw' L' R2 B Dw' Bw2 U2 Fw Lw2 Uw2 Bw2 U2 F L2 R Uw' Fw2 F2 Rw R' B2 Uw2 U2 B D' B Dw' Bw Rw2 D
*OH. *R2 B2 L2 D B2 U2 L2 B2 D F2 D' F R D2 R' F2 R' F' R' B2 R2
*Clock. *UR5+ DR1+ DL5- UL0+ U4+ R3- D5+ L6+ ALL5+ y2 U4- R1+ D6+ L4+ ALL5- DR DL 
*Mega. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*Pyra. *L' R' U R L R' B' L l' r u
*Square-1. *(-3, -1) / (-2, 1) / (0, -3) / (-1, 5) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (5, -1) / (-3, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (2, 0) / (-1, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, -3)
*Skewb. *L U L U L B' U' B' L U' B'

*Redi Cube*
*1. *F R' f' l' b f' F l f' L B L F' R' F R' F
*2. *F R b' B' b' f l L' F' R B L B F' L
*3. *L b' B' R F b' f l R' F' L' R B' F
*4. *F' l' b' l' b r' f' L B' R' F' L' B' R' F L' B
*5. *L B f' F' r' b' l' f R B F L F R F' R

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *B' Uw' R' Lw' U Lw' Uw' U Rw' L' R Uw' Rw Lw' Bw' Lw Uw Rw' Bw Lw l' r b
*2. *Uw U L B Uw' L Bw' R' B' Uw' L Lw Bw Lw' Rw' Uw Lw Bw Uw' u l' r'
*3. *Lw' L' Uw Lw R Uw Rw' R Bw U' B' Bw' Lw Uw' Lw Rw' Bw u l' b
*4. *Uw' R Bw' Lw Bw' U R Lw U Bw R B' Lw Uw Bw' Lw' Rw Uw u r b'
*5. *Lw' Bw' Rw' L B Lw U R' Lw' Bw R' Uw' Lw Rw' Lw' Rw Uw' Bw' u l b


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Oct 8, 2019)

2x2 : (4.08), (5.14), 4.39, 5.07, 4.89 = 4.78
3x3 : 15.19, 12.72, (12.59), (18.17), 14.87 = 14.26
4x4 : (42.99), 49.56, 48.18, (54.22), 46.83 = 48.19
OH : 37.24, (42.65), 40.95, 35.79, (35.12) = 37.99
2-4 relay : 1:07.82
2-5 relay : 3:05.89
2-6 relay : 5:38.02
2-7 relay : 9:43.04


----------



## Atomixcc (Oct 11, 2019)

i don't understand this competition


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 14, 2019)

Atomixcc said:


> i don't understand this competition


Welcome to this site. As to how to compete:

You can choose one or more events you like to compete in. Most have five scrambles (given in the first post).
Scramble the cube and time yourself and make a post with your results like the post before yours.

Most people though use the special competition site https://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/ where
you can use the timer and immediately see and compare your results with the other competitiors.

But you have to create an account to use that site. (preferable with the same user name Atomixcc as here).


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 15, 2019)

Results for week 41: Congratulations (again) to Sean Hartman, OriginalUsername, and ichcubegern!

*2x2x2*(145)
1.  1.33 Legomanz
2.  1.34 Khairur Rachim
3.  1.54 MichaelNielsen


Spoiler



4.  1.61 Sameer Aggarwal
5.  1.70 Varun Mohanraj
6.  1.77 asacuber
7.  1.93 Sean Hartman
8.  2.18 OriginalUsername
9.  2.30 TipsterTrickster
10.  2.37 NathanaelCubes
11.  2.38 JoXCuber
12.  2.41 Alexis1011
12.  2.41 ExultantCarn
14.  2.42 thecubingwizard
15.  2.51 Helmer Ewert
16.  2.52 Angry_Mob
17.  2.62 wuque man
18.  2.63 PokeCubes
19.  2.65 mihnea3000
20.  2.66 MrKuba600
21.  2.69 cuberkid10
22.  2.70 tJardigradHe
23.  2.71 [email protected]
24.  2.80 Luke Garrett
25.  2.84 AlphaCam625
26.  2.91 Toothcraver55
27.  3.01 Clément B.
28.  3.09 BradyCubes08
29.  3.16 jaysammey777
30.  3.18 boroc226han
31.  3.21 Zach Clark
32.  3.34 eyeball321
33.  3.37 Ontricus
34.  3.39 Zeke Mackay
34.  3.39 Brayden Adams
36.  3.43 dollarstorecubes
37.  3.59 DGCubes
37.  3.59 [email protected]
39.  3.64 MCuber
40.  3.74 Logan
41.  3.75 riz3ndrr
42.  3.76 niclas.mach
43.  3.79 bennettstouder
44.  3.84 skewber10
45.  3.85 monstercuber
45.  3.85 Cheng
47.  3.91 ichcubegern
48.  3.92 Dylan Swarts
49.  3.94 TheCube4226
50.  3.97 NewoMinx
51.  3.99 TheodorNordstrand
52.  4.05 G2013
53.  4.08 João Vinicius
54.  4.09 jvier
55.  4.11 cubingpatrol
55.  4.11 ARandomCuber
57.  4.12 Sub1Hour
58.  4.13 Wabbly
59.  4.21 Coinman_
60.  4.23 Aleksandar Dukleski
61.  4.24 Billybong378
61.  4.24 Laura
63.  4.27 Parke187
64.  4.28 xpoes
65.  4.29 CJK
66.  4.32 fun at the joy
66.  4.32 gutte02
68.  4.38 GTGil
69.  4.40 InlandEmpireCuber
69.  4.40 tc kruber
71.  4.42 kainos
72.  4.46 Casper A.
73.  4.49 Underwatercuber
73.  4.49 Aadil- ali
75.  4.51 Little Sunrise
76.  4.52 MattP98
77.  4.54 trav1
78.  4.55 ThatLucas
78.  4.55 kluckyklucky
80.  4.57 Isaac Latta
81.  4.58 Shadowjockey
82.  4.66 Fred Lang
83.  4.75 swankfukinc
84.  4.76 Alpha cuber
85.  4.78 bacyril
86.  4.79 Rollercoasterben
87.  4.80 DesertWolf
88.  4.87 abhijat
88.  4.87 dhafin
90.  4.91 Cooki348
91.  4.95 Liam Wadek
92.  5.00 d2polld
93.  5.03 sascholeks
94.  5.04 nikodem.rudy
94.  5.04 Glomnipotent
96.  5.13 danvie
97.  5.17 V.Kochergin
98.  5.18 Koen van Aller
99.  5.24 Pa_uL
100.  5.25 WoowyBaby
101.  5.26 thatkid
102.  5.27 [email protected]
103.  5.34 Jmuncuber
104.  5.35 VIBE_ZT
105.  5.43 skewby_cuber
105.  5.43 epride17
107.  5.44 HooverCuber
108.  5.48 topppits
109.  5.53 oliver sitja sichel
110.  5.76 janelle
111.  5.77 taco_schell
112.  5.82 zhata
113.  5.85 wearephamily1719
114.  5.91 mikiwow123
115.  5.92 MrLunarWolf
116.  5.95 Cubinwitdapizza
117.  5.98 dschieses
118.  6.00 Immolated-Marmoset
119.  6.15 Comvat
120.  6.26 OriEy
121.  6.37 SpeedCubeReview
122.  6.42 Thelegend12
123.  6.50 [email protected]
124.  6.61 Nayano
125.  6.63 roosfan22
126.  6.66 joathanmaster2
127.  6.67 pizzacrust
128.  6.68 Lewis
129.  6.73 curiousity2575
130.  6.78 John Benwell
131.  6.98 Mike Hughey
132.  7.59 nevinscph
133.  7.79 toinou06cubing
134.  7.88 LoiteringCuber
135.  8.11 PingPongCuber
136.  8.12 Ian Pang
137.  8.14 yeah
138.  8.34 Petri Krzywacki
139.  8.96 One Wheel
140.  10.06 Theo Leinad
141.  11.52 Jacck
142.  14.68 MatsBergsten
143.  20.07 Chiggers
144.  26.10 cougarscratch
145.  42.51 Atomixcc


*3x3x3*(175)
1.  6.52 Sameer Aggarwal
2.  6.85 Luke Garrett
3.  7.52 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  7.78 Varun Mohanraj
5.  7.98 cuberkid10
6.  8.15 asacuber
7.  8.38 wuque man
8.  8.59 OriginalUsername
9.  8.64 thecubingwizard
10.  8.75 Sean Hartman
11.  8.78 Toothcraver55
12.  8.83 jancsi02
13.  8.85 tJardigradHe
14.  8.86 ExultantCarn
15.  8.91 MichaelNielsen
16.  8.93 David ep
16.  8.93 jaysammey777
18.  9.07 zhata
19.  9.08 Aleksandar Dukleski
20.  9.11 mihnea3000
21.  9.15 JakubDrobny
22.  9.16 gutte02
23.  9.17 AidanNoogie
24.  9.19 G2013
25.  9.29 ichcubegern
26.  9.41 MrKuba600
27.  9.42 tc kruber
28.  9.43 Zach Clark
28.  9.43 JoXCuber
30.  9.57 [email protected]
31.  9.58 NathanaelCubes
32.  9.64 Zeke Mackay
33.  9.67 Helmer Ewert
34.  9.74 DGCubes
35.  9.75 boroc226han
35.  9.75 turtwig
37.  9.91 Little Sunrise
38.  9.93 ftRouxles
39.  9.98 AlphaCam625
40.  10.15 BenGotts
41.  10.16 BradyCubes08
42.  10.18 AdrianCubing
42.  10.18 NewoMinx
44.  10.31 Clément B.
45.  10.36 Logan
46.  10.38 Legomanz
47.  10.40 Laura
48.  10.43 Shadowjockey
49.  10.44 xpoes
50.  10.53 Ontricus
51.  10.65 Cheng
52.  10.68 GTGil
53.  10.70 parkertrager
54.  10.79 TipsterTrickster
55.  10.84 MCuber
56.  10.89 DhruvA
57.  11.01 jvier
58.  11.06 CJK
59.  11.09 riz3ndrr
60.  11.12 Nicos
61.  11.16 dollarstorecubes
62.  11.28 cubingpatrol
63.  11.36 V.Kochergin
64.  11.44 Cooki348
65.  11.47 abunickabhi
66.  11.58 [email protected]
67.  11.59 d2polld
68.  11.65 ARandomCuber
69.  11.86 monstercuber
69.  11.86 Isaac Latta
71.  11.88 typo56
72.  11.94 Glomnipotent
73.  12.00 jackeyguy
74.  12.06 Utkarsh Ashar
75.  12.07 Cuber2113
76.  12.10 nikodem.rudy
77.  12.14 niclas.mach
77.  12.14 skewber10
79.  12.30 MattP98
80.  12.31 sigalig
81.  12.42 fun at the joy
81.  12.42 sqAree
83.  12.43 Ian Pang
84.  12.49 TheCube4226
85.  12.54 trav1
86.  12.55 João Vinicius
87.  12.70 Dylan Swarts
88.  12.96 skewby_cuber
89.  13.02 kainos
90.  13.23 Rollercoasterben
91.  13.24 Underwatercuber
92.  13.40 TheodorNordstrand
92.  13.40 Fred Lang
94.  13.54 ThatLucas
95.  13.57 Casper A.
96.  13.58 danvie
97.  13.59 Parke187
98.  13.64 Sub1Hour
99.  13.65 janelle
100.  13.66 xyzzy
101.  13.83 revaldoah
102.  13.89 abhijat
103.  13.96 20luky3
104.  14.03 mikiwow123
105.  14.09 InlandEmpireCuber
106.  14.10 eyeball321
107.  14.13 Angry_Mob
108.  14.26 bacyril
109.  14.36 SpeedCubeReview
110.  14.42 ican97
111.  14.58 Liam Wadek
112.  14.70 DesertWolf
113.  14.71 TheNoobCuber
113.  14.71 Alpha cuber
115.  14.75 Lvl9001Wizard
116.  14.78 Koen van Aller
117.  14.92 nevinscph
118.  14.93 thatkid
119.  14.96 sascholeks
120.  15.01 Cubing5life
121.  15.31 Jmuncuber
122.  15.37 Ghost Cuber
123.  15.43 dhafin
123.  15.43 swankfukinc
125.  15.56 epride17
126.  15.60 LoiteringCuber
127.  15.68 Moreno van Rooijen
128.  15.77 Aadil- ali
129.  15.93 Immolated-Marmoset
130.  15.95 xbrandationx
131.  16.30 Billybong378
132.  16.31 John Benwell
133.  16.58 bennettstouder
134.  16.66 Alexis1011
135.  16.74 Cubinwitdapizza
136.  16.97 Nayano
137.  17.17 [email protected]
137.  17.17 Brayden Adams
139.  17.72 topppits
140.  17.79 Wabbly
141.  17.90 oliver sitja sichel
142.  18.07 toinou06cubing
143.  18.15 VIBE_ZT
144.  18.21 Petri Krzywacki
145.  18.33 UnknownCanvas
146.  18.93 kluckyklucky
147.  19.33 pizzacrust
148.  19.38 Pa_uL
149.  19.40 roosfan22
150.  19.63 OriEy
151.  19.90 dnguyen2204
152.  20.16 HooverCuber
153.  20.27 PingPongCuber
154.  20.51 MrLunarWolf
155.  21.03 Mike Hughey
156.  21.40 taco_schell
157.  21.61 MarkA64
158.  22.14 curiousity2575
159.  22.62 Theo Leinad
160.  22.85 Comvat
161.  23.77 yeah
162.  23.96 One Wheel
163.  24.50 dschieses
164.  25.16 [email protected]
165.  26.33 Lewis
166.  26.71 Thelegend12
167.  30.55 Jacck
168.  30.85 Doofnoofer
169.  34.77 MEF227
170.  35.33 MatsBergsten
171.  36.25 wearephamily1719
172.  38.53 cougarscratch
173.  44.54 joathanmaster2
174.  54.89 Chiggers
175.  1:22.44 Atomixcc


*4x4x4*(122)
1.  27.91 cuberkid10
2.  30.85 jancsi02
3.  31.13 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  33.30 thecubingwizard
5.  33.55 tJardigradHe
6.  34.09 Sean Hartman
7.  35.25 mihnea3000
8.  35.76 OriginalUsername
9.  35.96 ichcubegern
10.  36.03 Laura
11.  36.26 MrKuba600
12.  36.94 PokeCubes
13.  37.58 G2013
14.  37.74 Shadowjockey
15.  37.97 JoXCuber
16.  38.81 jaysammey777
17.  39.41 Coinman_
18.  39.46 Cheng
19.  39.76 MCuber
20.  39.95 dollarstorecubes
21.  40.78 Luke Garrett
22.  40.98 MichaelNielsen
23.  41.04 V.Kochergin
24.  41.85 boroc226han
25.  42.08 CJK
26.  42.21 gutte02
27.  42.47 cubingpatrol
28.  42.53 Zeke Mackay
29.  42.75 DGCubes
30.  43.47 Ontricus
31.  43.61 Little Sunrise
32.  44.01 Toothcraver55
33.  44.23 nikodem.rudy
34.  44.61 zhata
35.  44.64 sigalig
36.  44.74 jackeyguy
37.  44.79 Clément B.
38.  45.62 tc kruber
39.  45.63 João Vinicius
40.  46.33 Logan
41.  46.39 niclas.mach
42.  47.37 fun at the joy
43.  47.83 MattP98
44.  47.92 AdrianCubing
45.  48.19 bacyril
46.  48.38 thatkid
47.  48.41 [email protected]
48.  48.43 Fred Lang
49.  48.58 nevinscph
50.  48.68 Zach Clark
51.  48.94 Underwatercuber
52.  49.35 trav1
53.  50.79 xyzzy
54.  51.59 TheNoobCuber
55.  51.72 kainos
56.  52.12 GTGil
57.  52.36 abhijat
58.  52.63 skewber10
59.  52.76 swankfukinc
60.  53.19 monstercuber
61.  53.32 riz3ndrr
62.  53.44 Sub1Hour
63.  53.89 ThatLucas
64.  53.91 TheodorNordstrand
65.  54.38 Liam Wadek
66.  54.45 ican97
67.  56.34 SpeedCubeReview
68.  56.37 Rollercoasterben
69.  57.06 Cooki348
70.  57.28 mikiwow123
71.  57.35 John Benwell
72.  57.55 Dylan Swarts
73.  57.91 Glomnipotent
74.  58.57 bennettstouder
75.  58.99 Isaac Latta
76.  59.24 DesertWolf
77.  1:00.03 NathanaelCubes
78.  1:00.27 LoiteringCuber
79.  1:00.34 ARandomCuber
80.  1:01.86 epride17
81.  1:02.09 janelle
82.  1:02.31 d2polld
83.  1:02.44 audiophile121
84.  1:02.74 topppits
85.  1:03.07 Koen van Aller
86.  1:03.13 Casper A.
87.  1:03.25 skewby_cuber
88.  1:07.05 Nayano
89.  1:07.88 OriEy
90.  1:08.10 Angry_Mob
91.  1:10.55 Pa_uL
92.  1:11.99 VIBE_ZT
93.  1:12.81 InlandEmpireCuber
94.  1:12.87 Parke187
95.  1:14.52 One Wheel
96.  1:16.08 Ian Pang
97.  1:17.09 roosfan22
98.  1:20.02 HooverCuber
99.  1:21.45 Petri Krzywacki
100.  1:22.38 Jmuncuber
101.  1:26.15 pizzacrust
102.  1:26.41 Alpha cuber
103.  1:26.54 PingPongCuber
104.  1:29.97 sascholeks
105.  1:30.10 [email protected]
106.  1:30.79 dschieses
107.  1:31.65 Cubinwitdapizza
108.  1:35.90 Brayden Adams
109.  1:35.93 MrLunarWolf
110.  1:37.55 Billybong378
111.  1:39.83 eyeball321
112.  1:44.13 Comvat
113.  1:45.58 [email protected]
114.  1:56.29 Thelegend12
115.  1:57.00 Doofnoofer
116.  1:57.10 wearephamily1719
117.  2:00.51 taco_schell
118.  2:21.28 MatsBergsten
119.  DNF NewoMinx
119.  DNF Atomixcc
119.  DNF cougarscratch
119.  DNF MEF227


*5x5x5*(72)
1.  56.92 jancsi02
2.  57.02 Sean Hartman
3.  59.64 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  1:02.80 thecubingwizard
5.  1:02.95 ichcubegern
6.  1:03.03 Shadowjockey
7.  1:04.09 tJardigradHe
8.  1:05.28 Khairur Rachim
9.  1:07.03 Laura
10.  1:07.23 OriginalUsername
11.  1:10.63 jaysammey777
12.  1:15.39 CJK
13.  1:15.76 MrKuba600
14.  1:17.83 João Vinicius
15.  1:18.59 nevinscph
16.  1:18.95 MCuber
17.  1:20.13 sigalig
18.  1:21.18 DGCubes
19.  1:21.94 G2013
20.  1:24.68 Ontricus
21.  1:25.19 boroc226han
22.  1:25.73 dollarstorecubes
23.  1:26.27 nikodem.rudy
24.  1:26.34 niclas.mach
25.  1:29.36 fun at the joy
26.  1:29.51 Toothcraver55
27.  1:30.35 Zeke Mackay
28.  1:30.46 Luke Garrett
29.  1:33.29 Little Sunrise
30.  1:33.68 Sub1Hour
31.  1:34.31 skewber10
32.  1:34.52 trav1
33.  1:35.52 Dylan Swarts
34.  1:37.15 V.Kochergin
35.  1:37.41 swankfukinc
36.  1:38.26 ARandomCuber
37.  1:39.41 Liam Wadek
38.  1:40.56 monstercuber
39.  1:41.21 Fred Lang
40.  1:44.35 cubingpatrol
41.  1:44.48 tc kruber
42.  1:45.22 20luky3
43.  1:46.55 Casper A.
44.  1:49.58 Rollercoasterben
45.  1:50.46 kainos
46.  1:52.12 thatkid
47.  1:52.92 DesertWolf
48.  1:57.64 topppits
49.  1:57.92 TheodorNordstrand
50.  1:58.14 Cooki348
51.  2:04.63 Underwatercuber
52.  2:06.03 Nayano
53.  2:07.31 John Benwell
54.  2:10.37 skewby_cuber
55.  2:12.49 abhijat
56.  2:12.52 One Wheel
57.  2:13.13 VIBE_ZT
58.  2:13.63 OriEy
59.  2:20.62 Parke187
60.  2:24.47 Ian Pang
61.  2:27.50 Jmuncuber
62.  2:31.17 Petri Krzywacki
63.  2:36.59 Lewis
64.  2:39.93 Koen van Aller
65.  2:52.99 eyeball321
66.  3:21.58 PingPongCuber
67.  3:45.12 HooverCuber
68.  3:46.34 MatsBergsten
69.  3:52.92 Thelegend12
70.  4:35.03 Doofnoofer
71.  DNF UnknownCanvas
71.  DNF dhafin


*6x6x6*(38)
1.  1:43.39 jancsi02
2.  1:51.90 ichcubegern
3.  1:53.33 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  1:57.35 Shadowjockey
5.  2:05.11 cuberkid10
6.  2:07.52 Coinman_
7.  2:11.40 tJardigradHe
8.  2:18.81 OriginalUsername
9.  2:31.80 Keroma12
10.  2:32.08 CJK
11.  2:33.26 xyzzy
12.  2:35.77 dollarstorecubes
13.  2:48.93 nevinscph
14.  2:51.46 João Vinicius
15.  2:53.59 niclas.mach
16.  2:57.78 trav1
17.  3:05.83 Liam Wadek
18.  3:15.20 epride17
19.  3:19.51 swankfukinc
20.  3:21.57 Fred Lang
21.  3:31.93 monstercuber
22.  3:47.80 OriEy
23.  3:47.87 NathanaelCubes
24.  3:51.59 TheodorNordstrand
25.  4:01.46 Nayano
26.  4:10.28 VIBE_ZT
27.  4:12.12 One Wheel
28.  4:15.07 topppits
29.  4:51.58 Rollercoasterben
30.  4:52.93 Petri Krzywacki
31.  5:22.39 Jmuncuber
32.  5:29.71 Lewis
33.  6:53.23 PingPongCuber
34.  DNF jaysammey777
34.  DNF skewber10
34.  DNF DGCubes
34.  DNF ARandomCuber
34.  DNF MatsBergsten


*7x7x7*(29)
1.  2:44.89 Sean Hartman
2.  2:57.19 ichcubegern
3.  2:59.25 Shadowjockey


Spoiler



4.  2:59.48 Laura
5.  3:25.00 OriginalUsername
6.  3:31.74 nevinscph
7.  3:47.29 CJK
8.  3:47.91 xyzzy
9.  4:08.76 nikodem.rudy
10.  4:09.01 typo56
11.  4:09.45 dollarstorecubes
12.  4:11.10 DGCubes
13.  4:21.60 niclas.mach
14.  4:26.99 João Vinicius
15.  4:51.32 swankfukinc
16.  5:02.49 OriEy
17.  5:07.45 Logan
18.  5:15.75 Liam Wadek
19.  5:28.19 Fred Lang
20.  5:32.80 NathanaelCubes
21.  6:00.49 monstercuber
22.  6:43.14 One Wheel
23.  7:24.66 Petri Krzywacki
24.  7:50.95 Jmuncuber
25.  8:17.20 Rollercoasterben
26.  12:10.23 PingPongCuber
27.  DNF Coinman_
27.  DNF Zeke Mackay
27.  DNF V.Kochergin


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(51)
1.  1.08 Casper A.
2.  1.81 MichaelNielsen
3.  2.03 ExultantCarn


Spoiler



4.  2.13 TipsterTrickster
5.  2.44 asacuber
6.  2.47 OriginalUsername
7.  2.54 Sean Hartman
8.  2.67 Khairur Rachim
9.  3.50 cubingpatrol
10.  3.87 Logan
11.  4.01 jaysammey777
12.  4.04 Aadil- ali
13.  4.43 JoXCuber
14.  4.55 nikodem.rudy
15.  5.14 Billybong378
16.  5.35 cuberkid10
17.  5.88 TheCube4226
18.  6.23 ichcubegern
19.  7.76 Shadowjockey
20.  8.48 Fred Lang
21.  9.09 Angry_Mob
22.  9.68 NathanaelCubes
23.  9.96 G2013
24.  10.14 oliver sitja sichel
25.  13.44 eyeball321
26.  13.83 Alpha cuber
27.  21.57 Thelegend12
28.  23.25 MatsBergsten
29.  23.45 MattP98
30.  24.27 Glomnipotent
31.  25.67 fun at the joy
32.  27.91 dollarstorecubes
33.  28.44 niclas.mach
34.  31.72 monstercuber
35.  31.75 Mike Hughey
36.  32.05 kluckyklucky
37.  34.18 tc kruber
38.  36.25 nevinscph
39.  36.75 GTGil
40.  37.30 Liam Wadek
41.  37.37 Rollercoasterben
42.  38.28 VIBE_ZT
43.  45.38 Pa_uL
44.  46.33 [email protected]
45.  52.61 Immolated-Marmoset
46.  55.94 HooverCuber
47.  1:00.97 Jacck
48.  1:47.51 Comvat
49.  DNF riz3ndrr
49.  DNF Zach Clark
49.  DNF OriEy


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(43)
1.  22.07 G2013
2.  22.37 Patzer64
3.  23.51 sigalig


Spoiler



4.  23.95 daniel678
5.  28.47 abunickabhi
6.  33.88 ican97
7.  42.21 sqAree
8.  42.26 NathanaelCubes
9.  52.32 Nicos
10.  1:02.72 revaldoah
11.  1:03.19 Dylan Swarts
12.  1:03.49 jaysammey777
13.  1:09.66 Glomnipotent
14.  1:09.92 MattP98
15.  1:10.92 Zeke Mackay
16.  1:11.80 Shadowjockey
17.  1:16.65 niclas.mach
18.  1:20.11 Sean Hartman
19.  1:20.36 nevinscph
20.  1:37.46 ichcubegern
21.  1:39.94 Mike Hughey
22.  1:41.65 CJK
23.  1:50.95 MatsBergsten
24.  1:53.39 fun at the joy
25.  1:57.88 Khairur Rachim
26.  1:59.49 monstercuber
27.  2:15.98 topppits
28.  2:20.52 dollarstorecubes
29.  2:20.76 BradyCubes08
30.  3:15.11 kluckyklucky
31.  4:56.73 Casper A.
32.  5:07.05 VIBE_ZT
33.  5:10.08 Jacck
34.  10:30.76 PingPongCuber
35.  DNF Logan
35.  DNF dnguyen2204
35.  DNF Andrew_Rizo
35.  DNF Laura
35.  DNF typo56
35.  DNF thatkid
35.  DNF OriEy
35.  DNF Billybong378
35.  DNF HooverCuber


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(13)
1.  1:38.80 sigalig
2.  3:46.11 ican97
3.  4:51.54 nevinscph


Spoiler



4.  5:04.68 Dylan Swarts
5.  5:17.97 Sean Hartman
6.  6:06.43 monstercuber
7.  7:14.04 MatsBergsten
8.  9:11.87 Cuberstache
9.  9:26.86 Jacck
10.  9:33.83 niclas.mach
11.  DNF Laura
11.  DNF brad711
11.  DNF OJ Cubing


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(6)
1.  2:56.41 sigalig
2.  10:02.21 nevinscph
3.  12:44.08 monstercuber


Spoiler



4.  17:24.39 Jacck
5.  DNF MatsBergsten
5.  DNF Sean Hartman


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF MatsBergsten

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(13)
1.  57/63 59:59 sigalig
2.  30/35 59:13 T1_M0
3.  22/25 55:03 typo56


Spoiler



4.  19/21 58:47 Sean Hartman
5.  18/20 48:51 Dylan Swarts
6.  11/13 57:35 Jacck
7.  6/7 45:52 dollarstorecubes
8.  3/3 8:34 revaldoah
9.  2/2 5:27 niclas.mach
10.  2/3 11:18 kluckyklucky
11.  1/2 3:06 NathanaelCubes
11.  1/2 14:48 Casper A.
11.  5/11 22:14 Keroma12


*3x3x3 one-handed*(121)
1.  12.19 Khairur Rachim
2.  12.69 Elo13
3.  13.17 ftRouxles


Spoiler



4.  13.38 Luke Garrett
5.  13.81 jancsi02
6.  14.57 tJardigradHe
7.  14.78 Sean Hartman
8.  14.79 OriginalUsername
9.  15.18 ichcubegern
10.  15.48 asacuber
11.  15.65 Cuber2113
12.  15.84 thecubingwizard
13.  15.96 Helmer Ewert
14.  16.19 mihnea3000
15.  16.22 jaysammey777
16.  16.24 PokeCubes
17.  16.54 CJK
18.  16.72 Laura
19.  16.75 NathanaelCubes
20.  16.76 cuberkid10
21.  17.36 turtwig
22.  17.62 Zeke Mackay
23.  17.79 Clément B.
24.  18.02 abunickabhi
25.  18.04 jvier
26.  18.09 Toothcraver55
27.  18.13 MrKuba600
28.  18.19 BradyCubes08
29.  18.35 zhata
30.  18.39 boroc226han
31.  18.53 Coinman_
32.  18.66 ARandomCuber
33.  18.74 dollarstorecubes
34.  18.77 DhruvA
35.  18.84 AlphaCam625
36.  18.92 riz3ndrr
37.  18.99 skewber10
38.  19.22 Shadowjockey
39.  19.37 wuque man
40.  19.55 Cheng
41.  19.68 nikodem.rudy
42.  20.26 JakubDrobny
43.  20.49 João Vinicius
44.  20.52 AdrianCubing
45.  20.61 Ontricus
46.  20.72 Little Sunrise
47.  20.87 MartinN13
48.  21.17 janelle
49.  21.45 sqAree
50.  21.97 MCuber
51.  22.16 niclas.mach
52.  22.26 Glomnipotent
53.  22.61 V.Kochergin
54.  23.62 xyzzy
55.  24.14 ExultantCarn
56.  24.27 MattP98
57.  24.31 Logan
58.  24.35 mikiwow123
59.  24.57 GTGil
60.  25.14 Fred Lang
61.  25.35 Parke187
62.  25.66 Angry_Mob
63.  25.69 [email protected]
64.  26.39 Sub1Hour
65.  26.42 danvie
66.  27.52 skewby_cuber
67.  27.53 revaldoah
68.  27.69 LoiteringCuber
69.  27.83 tc kruber
70.  27.91 Liam Wadek
71.  28.03 G2013
72.  28.18 trav1
73.  28.22 InlandEmpireCuber
74.  28.47 monstercuber
75.  28.55 TheNoobCuber
76.  28.69 DGCubes
77.  28.94 JoXCuber
78.  29.09 abhijat
78.  29.09 epride17
80.  29.13 Utkarsh Ashar
81.  29.66 Dylan Swarts
82.  30.08 eyeball321
83.  30.42 fun at the joy
84.  30.52 dhafin
85.  30.78 bennettstouder
86.  32.51 nevinscph
87.  32.82 Petri Krzywacki
88.  32.87 Immolated-Marmoset
89.  33.64 swankfukinc
90.  34.12 Rollercoasterben
91.  35.49 DesertWolf
92.  36.19 Koen van Aller
93.  36.71 Underwatercuber
94.  36.78 Billybong378
95.  36.94 Casper A.
96.  37.58 [email protected]
97.  37.99 bacyril
98.  38.02 Cubinwitdapizza
99.  38.30 Mike Hughey
100.  38.68 OriEy
101.  39.12 VIBE_ZT
102.  39.70 roosfan22
103.  40.26 HooverCuber
104.  41.46 Isaac Latta
105.  42.23 pizzacrust
106.  42.72 PingPongCuber
107.  43.66 Alpha cuber
108.  44.73 Jmuncuber
109.  45.94 kluckyklucky
110.  47.81 oliver sitja sichel
111.  49.00 toinou06cubing
112.  49.36 Ian Pang
113.  49.61 Brayden Adams
114.  52.84 Comvat
115.  54.42 Thelegend12
116.  56.15 Pa_uL
117.  57.28 One Wheel
118.  59.46 Doofnoofer
119.  1:01.17 [email protected]
120.  1:02.14 Wabbly
121.  3:57.82 Atomixcc


*3x3x3 With feet*(19)
1.  30.74 tJardigradHe
2.  34.43 DhruvA
3.  36.97 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  44.96 CJK
5.  45.10 V.Kochergin
6.  46.84 Khairur Rachim
7.  48.44 Sean Hartman
8.  51.51 dollarstorecubes
9.  54.81 DesertWolf
10.  55.01 Zeke Mackay
11.  56.43 niclas.mach
12.  1:00.98 Shadowjockey
13.  1:26.03 ichcubegern
14.  1:29.80 epride17
15.  2:32.05 tc kruber
16.  2:48.82 fun at the joy
17.  3:12.15 PingPongCuber
18.  DNF Atomixcc
18.  DNF monstercuber


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(11)
1.  30.23 ichcubegern
2.  31.49 thecubingwizard
3.  31.50 jaysammey777


Spoiler



4.  42.28 Cheng
5.  1:01.84 MCuber
6.  1:01.97 niclas.mach
7.  1:03.37 Fred Lang
8.  1:22.79 TheCube4226
9.  2:02.51 dollarstorecubes
10.  DNF Atomixcc
10.  DNF monstercuber


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(20)
1.  26.33 (26, 26, 27) WoowyBaby
2.  29.33 (30, 26, 32) Shadowjockey
3.  30.33 (28, 31, 32) Jack
3.  30.33 (30, 31, 30) Theo Leinad


Spoiler



5.  31.33 (30, 32, 32) Smiles
6.  32.67 (29, 31, 38) RyuKagamine
7.  33.67 (35, 34, 32) Bogdan
8.  38.00 (41, 35, 38) Mike Hughey
9.  41.33 (41, 43, 40) dollarstorecubes
10.  DNF (21, 29, DNF) Underwatercuber
10.  DNF (26, DNS, DNS) jaysammey777
10.  DNF (28, DNS, DNS) ichcubegern
10.  DNF (29, 31, DNS) asacuber
10.  DNF (31, 32, DNS) Jacck
10.  DNF (32, DNS, DNS) brad711
10.  DNF (33, DNS, DNS) João Vinicius
10.  DNF (37, DNS, DNS) niclas.mach
10.  DNF (46, DNS, DNS) V.Kochergin
10.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) Wabbly
10.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) Sean Hartman


*2-3-4 Relay*(66)
1.  42.73 cuberkid10
2.  46.53 thecubingwizard
3.  49.38 Cheng


Spoiler



4.  49.88 boroc226han
5.  50.97 ichcubegern
6.  51.16 tJardigradHe
7.  51.73 Sean Hartman
8.  53.26 Laura
9.  53.47 DGCubes
10.  55.50 Shadowjockey
11.  56.01 Zach Clark
12.  56.06 OriginalUsername
13.  57.05 dollarstorecubes
14.  58.64 MichaelNielsen
15.  59.69 Little Sunrise
16.  1:00.20 MCuber
17.  1:00.64 Zeke Mackay
18.  1:01.50 niclas.mach
19.  1:01.97 zhata
20.  1:03.06 Ontricus
21.  1:04.32 tc kruber
22.  1:05.60 cubingpatrol
23.  1:05.67 AlphaCam625
24.  1:06.32 Fred Lang
25.  1:07.82 bacyril
26.  1:08.25 V.Kochergin
27.  1:09.25 fun at the joy
28.  1:09.92 nevinscph
29.  1:09.95 Logan
30.  1:10.35 Liam Wadek
31.  1:11.20 João Vinicius
32.  1:13.23 nikodem.rudy
33.  1:13.64 [email protected]
34.  1:15.58 DesertWolf
35.  1:15.76 abhijat
36.  1:20.97 monstercuber
37.  1:22.69 Casper A.
38.  1:26.36 InlandEmpireCuber
39.  1:26.60 Koen van Aller
40.  1:26.68 Rollercoasterben
41.  1:26.96 Nayano
42.  1:30.48 skewby_cuber
43.  1:34.27 ARandomCuber
44.  1:34.54 Alpha cuber
45.  1:36.55 janelle
46.  1:39.17 OriEy
47.  1:39.96 swankfukinc
48.  1:46.36 Jmuncuber
49.  1:47.04 Petri Krzywacki
50.  1:47.43 VIBE_ZT
51.  1:48.47 Ian Pang
52.  1:51.97 Brayden Adams
53.  1:52.31 Pa_uL
54.  1:53.58 Billybong378
55.  1:55.02 Alexis1011
56.  1:58.09 PingPongCuber
57.  1:58.58 pizzacrust
58.  1:58.92 eyeball321
59.  1:59.77 [email protected]
60.  2:01.67 Aadil- ali
61.  2:09.60 HooverCuber
62.  2:23.25 One Wheel
63.  2:32.19 Wabbly
64.  2:35.72 Comvat
65.  2:37.30 Thelegend12
66.  3:41.59 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(33)
1.  1:46.70 cuberkid10
2.  1:56.03 thecubingwizard
3.  1:57.44 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  2:06.62 OriginalUsername
5.  2:06.80 tJardigradHe
6.  2:15.88 dollarstorecubes
7.  2:21.12 Shadowjockey
8.  2:31.81 niclas.mach
9.  2:33.30 nevinscph
10.  2:33.82 V.Kochergin
11.  2:34.75 nikodem.rudy
12.  2:40.48 tc kruber
13.  2:47.41 fun at the joy
14.  2:49.24 Little Sunrise
15.  2:59.69 Fred Lang
16.  3:05.89 bacyril
17.  3:07.99 monstercuber
18.  3:16.04 swankfukinc
19.  3:23.56 [email protected]
20.  3:25.14 Rollercoasterben
21.  3:45.42 Nayano
22.  3:51.10 OriEy
23.  3:57.68 InlandEmpireCuber
24.  4:22.17 Petri Krzywacki
25.  4:25.10 Koen van Aller
26.  4:27.04 One Wheel
27.  4:46.26 Ian Pang
28.  4:49.80 Jmuncuber
29.  5:13.16 PingPongCuber
30.  5:17.68 Brayden Adams
31.  6:20.21 HooverCuber
32.  6:43.78 Thelegend12
33.  7:39.94 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(16)
1.  4:01.50 ichcubegern
2.  4:26.79 OriginalUsername
3.  5:02.48 dollarstorecubes


Spoiler



4.  5:29.85 nevinscph
5.  5:37.53 niclas.mach
6.  5:38.02 bacyril
7.  6:25.50 monstercuber
8.  6:50.93 swankfukinc
9.  7:11.49 OriEy
10.  7:20.27 tc kruber
11.  8:03.57 Nayano
12.  8:04.54 Rollercoasterben
13.  8:50.59 Petri Krzywacki
14.  9:09.77 One Wheel
15.  12:47.82 PingPongCuber
16.  18:06.13 eyeball321


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(12)
1.  7:10.08 ichcubegern
2.  8:08.21 OriginalUsername
3.  9:09.91 dollarstorecubes


Spoiler



4.  9:31.38 nevinscph
5.  9:43.04 bacyril
6.  9:45.42 niclas.mach
7.  11:21.49 epride17
8.  13:07.12 monstercuber
9.  13:24.96 OriEy
10.  15:29.89 One Wheel
11.  15:58.25 Rollercoasterben
12.  16:24.62 Petri Krzywacki


*Clock*(40)
1.  4.88 TipsterTrickster
2.  4.92 MartinN13
3.  5.20 jaysammey777


Spoiler



4.  6.13 MattP98
5.  6.27 ARandomCuber
6.  6.38 Sean Hartman
7.  6.95 dollarstorecubes
8.  7.86 cuberkid10
9.  8.07 PokeCubes
10.  8.59 Immolated-Marmoset
11.  8.86 JoXCuber
12.  9.01 DesertWolf
13.  9.20 trav1
14.  9.26 MichaelNielsen
15.  9.42 Liam Wadek
16.  10.11 Pa_uL
17.  10.43 Shadowjockey
18.  10.73 CJK
19.  11.03 OriginalUsername
20.  11.96 AlphaCam625
21.  12.02 epride17
22.  12.29 Luke Garrett
23.  12.39 niclas.mach
24.  12.84 VIBE_ZT
25.  13.37 NathanaelCubes
26.  13.54 ichcubegern
27.  13.83 mikiwow123
28.  14.46 cubingpatrol
29.  14.65 skewber10
30.  14.73 V.Kochergin
31.  15.62 revaldoah
32.  17.54 Ghost Cuber
33.  24.90 roosfan22
34.  29.36 nevinscph
35.  30.65 PingPongCuber
36.  33.10 One Wheel
37.  35.19 Logan
38.  36.11 tc kruber
39.  DNF RyuKagamine
39.  DNF fun at the joy


*Megaminx*(50)
1.  46.33 AidanNoogie
2.  49.78 thecubingwizard
3.  51.22 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  55.55 jaysammey777
5.  56.99 Sean Hartman
6.  57.60 cuberkid10
7.  59.55 GenTheThief
8.  59.58 MCuber
9.  1:02.66 OriginalUsername
10.  1:02.83 jancsi02
11.  1:04.69 MrKuba600
12.  1:04.96 DGCubes
13.  1:05.21 tJardigradHe
14.  1:05.38 ichcubegern
15.  1:06.87 V.Kochergin
16.  1:12.79 Shadowjockey
17.  1:13.10 dollarstorecubes
18.  1:14.31 typo56
19.  1:15.27 jackeyguy
20.  1:15.75 CJK
21.  1:17.57 Fred Lang
22.  1:17.80 nikodem.rudy
23.  1:18.67 trav1
24.  1:19.26 tc kruber
25.  1:20.15 MattP98
26.  1:23.56 Legomanz
27.  1:25.88 Keroma12
28.  1:27.65 niclas.mach
29.  1:28.50 epride17
30.  1:31.19 Little Sunrise
31.  1:34.74 swankfukinc
32.  1:35.58 ARandomCuber
33.  1:43.61 Immolated-Marmoset
34.  1:44.60 boroc226han
35.  1:50.59 fun at the joy
36.  1:51.10 nevinscph
37.  2:00.72 Logan
38.  2:06.84 LoiteringCuber
39.  2:07.89 Rollercoasterben
40.  2:15.86 Petri Krzywacki
41.  2:19.82 Lewis
42.  2:22.08 Liam Wadek
43.  2:32.03 InlandEmpireCuber
44.  2:41.13 PingPongCuber
45.  2:41.93 monstercuber
46.  2:44.44 Koen van Aller
47.  2:57.81 One Wheel
48.  3:05.69 pizzacrust
49.  3:35.17 skewby_cuber
50.  DNF João Vinicius


*Pyraminx*(92)
1.  2.35 MichaelNielsen
2.  2.40 MrKuba600
3.  2.59 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  2.74 Ghost Cuber
5.  2.81 Toothcraver55
6.  2.89 Cooki348
7.  2.93 parkertrager
8.  3.02 DGCubes
9.  3.04 CJK
10.  3.05 Ontricus
11.  3.39 AHcuber
12.  3.56 Sean Hartman
13.  3.82 OriginalUsername
14.  3.95 NewoMinx
15.  4.13 TipsterTrickster
16.  4.20 asacuber
17.  4.21 JoXCuber
18.  4.23 BradyCubes08
19.  4.30 Logan
20.  4.54 João Vinicius
21.  4.69 jaysammey777
22.  4.76 PokeCubes
23.  4.81 Laura
24.  4.83 AlphaCam625
25.  4.86 niclas.mach
26.  4.93 Cheng
27.  4.94 Helmer Ewert
28.  4.95 skewber10
28.  4.95 cuberkid10
30.  5.22 MattP98
31.  5.28 MCuber
32.  5.34 dollarstorecubes
33.  5.46 Liam Wadek
34.  5.49 UnknownCanvas
35.  5.50 TheodorNordstrand
36.  5.55 ichcubegern
37.  5.61 V.Kochergin
38.  5.72 Luke Garrett
39.  5.81 Shadowjockey
40.  6.06 taco_schell
41.  6.07 Parke187
42.  6.14 jancsi02
43.  6.15 Zeke Mackay
44.  6.24 trav1
45.  6.40 riz3ndrr
46.  6.51 Billybong378
47.  6.53 [email protected]
48.  6.54 boroc226han
49.  6.60 GTGil
49.  6.60 fun at the joy
51.  6.63 VIBE_ZT
52.  6.70 Brayden Adams
53.  6.98 NathanaelCubes
54.  7.09 mihnea3000
55.  7.12 Rollercoasterben
56.  7.26 DesertWolf
57.  7.35 tc kruber
58.  7.57 nikodem.rudy
59.  7.73 Angry_Mob
60.  7.81 PingPongCuber
61.  8.19 Koen van Aller
62.  8.33 InlandEmpireCuber
63.  8.34 jvier
64.  8.51 abhijat
65.  8.64 zhata
66.  8.67 Immolated-Marmoset
67.  8.96 swankfukinc
68.  9.01 Fred Lang
69.  9.10 skewby_cuber
70.  9.18 monstercuber
71.  9.27 [email protected]
72.  9.29 Dylan Swarts
73.  9.61 Isaac Latta
74.  9.66 Comvat
75.  9.87 dschieses
76.  9.89 HooverCuber
77.  9.96 Pa_uL
78.  10.25 joathanmaster2
79.  10.39 Alpha cuber
80.  10.58 danvie
81.  11.12 Ian Pang
82.  11.26 eyeball321
83.  11.35 sascholeks
84.  11.55 topppits
85.  12.20 Thelegend12
86.  12.23 OriEy
87.  12.59 janelle
88.  12.66 Cubinwitdapizza
89.  13.49 toinou06cubing
90.  14.72 nevinscph
91.  16.77 oliver sitja sichel
92.  17.56 One Wheel


*Square-1*(79)
1.  7.63 BenGotts
2.  8.01 Sameer Aggarwal
2.  8.01 jackeyguy


Spoiler



4.  8.30 PokeCubes
5.  8.40 David ep
6.  10.19 thecubingwizard
7.  11.70 cuberkid10
8.  11.99 tJardigradHe
9.  12.11 asacuber
10.  12.16 MichaelNielsen
11.  12.28 DesertWolf
12.  12.35 Zach Clark
12.  12.35 Sean Hartman
14.  12.41 GTGil
15.  12.62 TipsterTrickster
16.  12.65 typo56
17.  12.73 BradyCubes08
18.  13.62 skewber10
19.  13.65 Clément B.
20.  13.71 Shadowjockey
21.  13.74 MrKuba600
22.  13.85 NewoMinx
23.  14.12 Rollercoasterben
24.  14.31 MCuber
25.  15.02 jancsi02
26.  15.03 trav1
27.  15.12 riz3ndrr
28.  15.16 Luke Garrett
29.  15.71 DGCubes
30.  15.94 Sub1Hour
31.  15.98 JoXCuber
32.  16.97 MattP98
33.  17.17 Underwatercuber
34.  17.36 OriginalUsername
35.  17.60 jaysammey777
36.  17.79 ExultantCarn
37.  18.86 Laura
38.  18.89 CJK
39.  19.04 AlphaCam625
40.  19.05 T1_M0
41.  19.19 ichcubegern
42.  19.25 João Vinicius
43.  19.49 NathanaelCubes
44.  19.89 boroc226han
45.  20.36 Logan
46.  21.37 Immolated-Marmoset
47.  21.91 Pa_uL
48.  23.42 niclas.mach
49.  24.04 cubingpatrol
50.  24.76 VIBE_ZT
51.  25.37 abhijat
52.  25.91 monstercuber
53.  26.58 fun at the joy
54.  26.61 Toothcraver55
55.  26.69 Ghost Cuber
56.  27.13 Ontricus
57.  27.83 Little Sunrise
58.  28.41 tc kruber
59.  29.07 dollarstorecubes
60.  32.13 skewby_cuber
61.  32.68 Fred Lang
62.  32.87 Brayden Adams
63.  33.29 Comvat
64.  35.09 Legomanz
65.  36.14 Liam Wadek
66.  36.39 Mike Hughey
67.  37.04 Cubinwitdapizza
68.  37.83 bennettstouder
69.  38.60 PingPongCuber
70.  41.06 pizzacrust
71.  44.27 Isaac Latta
72.  50.96 Billybong378
73.  52.19 nevinscph
74.  52.94 Thelegend12
75.  55.95 HooverCuber
76.  58.75 Ian Pang
77.  1:07.73 eyeball321
78.  1:10.01 One Wheel
79.  DNF Zeke Mackay


*Skewb*(84)
1.  2.95 sascholeks
2.  3.08 BradyCubes08
3.  3.29 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  3.52 MrKuba600
5.  3.53 asacuber
6.  3.58 riz3ndrr
7.  3.62 NewoMinx
8.  3.80 [email protected]
9.  4.18 Isaac Latta
10.  4.26 Legomanz
11.  4.30 MichaelNielsen
12.  4.38 OriginalUsername
13.  4.46 DhruvA
14.  4.56 João Vinicius
15.  4.70 d2polld
16.  4.92 mikiwow123
17.  5.06 TipsterTrickster
18.  5.10 Helmer Ewert
19.  5.23 AlphaCam625
20.  5.38 Rollercoasterben
21.  5.50 MartinN13
21.  5.50 cubingpatrol
23.  5.52 trav1
24.  5.54 Toothcraver55
25.  5.57 Laura
26.  5.66 MattP98
27.  5.74 Immolated-Marmoset
28.  5.79 boroc226han
29.  5.81 cuberkid10
30.  5.83 VIBE_ZT
30.  5.83 Parke187
32.  5.87 Luke Garrett
33.  6.05 DesertWolf
34.  6.10 DGCubes
35.  6.20 Logan
36.  6.27 V.Kochergin
37.  6.30 Zeke Mackay
38.  6.35 NathanaelCubes
39.  6.41 MCuber
40.  6.54 ichcubegern
41.  6.61 PokeCubes
42.  6.68 JoXCuber
43.  6.75 Shadowjockey
44.  6.83 jaysammey777
45.  6.97 MrLunarWolf
46.  7.01 Ontricus
47.  7.06 taco_schell
48.  7.12 Angry_Mob
49.  7.29 epride17
50.  7.32 niclas.mach
51.  7.55 dollarstorecubes
52.  7.56 CJK
53.  7.63 fun at the joy
54.  7.74 Alpha cuber
55.  8.02 eyeball321
56.  8.03 dschieses
57.  8.15 Comvat
58.  8.36 GTGil
59.  8.39 Fred Lang
60.  8.73 Pa_uL
61.  8.96 [email protected]
62.  9.08 tc kruber
63.  9.68 danvie
64.  9.88 InlandEmpireCuber
65.  10.03 skewby_cuber
66.  10.05 swankfukinc
67.  10.07 Billybong378
68.  10.17 Thelegend12
69.  10.48 oliver sitja sichel
70.  10.68 HooverCuber
71.  10.93 nikodem.rudy
72.  11.42 Liam Wadek
73.  12.53 topppits
74.  13.00 Cooki348
75.  14.00 wearephamily1719
76.  14.17 janelle
77.  14.48 PingPongCuber
78.  14.66 Koen van Aller
79.  14.86 Cubinwitdapizza
80.  14.90 Mike Hughey
81.  15.83 abhijat
82.  16.55 Brayden Adams
83.  18.02 nevinscph
84.  35.73 One Wheel


*Kilominx*(15)
1.  18.42 jaysammey777
2.  32.17 ichcubegern
3.  33.49 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  37.33 dollarstorecubes
5.  37.50 Logan
6.  40.63 Fred Lang
7.  49.46 João Vinicius
8.  52.90 niclas.mach
9.  53.20 tc kruber
10.  54.12 NathanaelCubes
11.  1:00.20 Billybong378
12.  1:09.65 PingPongCuber
13.  1:11.02 pizzacrust
14.  1:19.22 oliver sitja sichel
15.  1:55.49 eyeball321


*Mini Guildford*(18)
1.  4:16.65 OriginalUsername
2.  4:19.51 ichcubegern
3.  4:25.57 jaysammey777


Spoiler



4.  5:01.43 dollarstorecubes
5.  5:14.40 niclas.mach
6.  5:40.17 tc kruber
7.  5:48.98 Ontricus
8.  6:05.93 fun at the joy
9.  6:21.03 João Vinicius
10.  6:25.57 swankfukinc
11.  6:31.87 Fred Lang
12.  7:01.07 epride17
13.  7:11.93 abhijat
14.  7:19.17 DesertWolf
15.  10:15.05 Brayden Adams
16.  10:33.05 PingPongCuber
17.  12:57.49 One Wheel
18.  13:10.02 HooverCuber


*Redi Cube*(20)
1.  9.15 Trig0n
2.  9.77 dollarstorecubes
3.  11.04 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  12.17 BradyCubes08
5.  13.66 João Vinicius
6.  15.56 OriginalUsername
7.  17.97 JoXCuber
8.  18.67 tc kruber
9.  18.68 PingPongCuber
10.  19.53 Laura
10.  19.53 ichcubegern
12.  20.65 niclas.mach
13.  21.91 oliver sitja sichel
14.  25.11 NathanaelCubes
15.  26.30 Billybong378
16.  26.78 Rollercoasterben
17.  27.37 BradenTheMagician
18.  28.35 Fred Lang
19.  36.33 swankfukinc
20.  DNF jaysammey777


*Master Pyraminx*(9)
1.  19.13 Ontricus
2.  28.98 Zeke Mackay
3.  37.64 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  42.77 Billybong378
5.  1:02.07 UnknownCanvas
6.  1:11.38 Fred Lang
7.  1:16.26 dollarstorecubes
8.  1:32.73 PingPongCuber
9.  DNF DGCubes



*Contest results*(197)
1.  1268 Sean Hartman
2.  1199 OriginalUsername
3.  1160 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  1078 cuberkid10
5.  1043 dollarstorecubes
6.  998 jaysammey777
7.  979 Shadowjockey
8.  971 tJardigradHe
9.  938 niclas.mach
10.  862 thecubingwizard
11.  844 MrKuba600
12.  837 DGCubes
13.  823 CJK
14.  820 Laura
15.  797 MichaelNielsen
16.  787 Khairur Rachim
17.  769 João Vinicius
18.  768 Luke Garrett
19.  762 MCuber
20.  750 boroc226han
21.  746 Zeke Mackay
22.  737 asacuber
23.  734 NathanaelCubes
24.  720 Toothcraver55
25.  719 Logan
26.  717 JoXCuber
27.  712 Ontricus
28.  693 tc kruber
29.  691 jancsi02
30.  660 V.Kochergin
31.  652 monstercuber
32.  642 Fred Lang
33.  639 MattP98
34.  637 fun at the joy
35.  628 BradyCubes08
36.  611 nikodem.rudy
37.  607 AlphaCam625
38.  604 trav1
39.  588 PokeCubes
40.  578 Rollercoasterben
40.  578 TipsterTrickster
42.  576 riz3ndrr
43.  572 Cheng
44.  569 Little Sunrise
45.  567 skewber10
46.  564 G2013
47.  563 nevinscph
48.  561 mihnea3000
49.  558 cubingpatrol
50.  529 Helmer Ewert
51.  524 Liam Wadek
52.  514 Clément B.
53.  508 GTGil
54.  507 [email protected]
55.  501 DesertWolf
56.  482 ARandomCuber
57.  480 Zach Clark
58.  473 ExultantCarn
59.  467 zhata
60.  465 NewoMinx
61.  461 swankfukinc
62.  454 Dylan Swarts
63.  416 Angry_Mob
64.  406 Legomanz
65.  404 Sameer Aggarwal
66.  401 Sub1Hour
67.  394 Parke187
68.  392 abhijat
69.  390 wuque man
70.  388 VIBE_ZT
71.  381 sigalig
71.  381 Casper A.
73.  371 Underwatercuber
74.  365 eyeball321
75.  364 Isaac Latta
76.  363 skewby_cuber
77.  361 Cooki348
78.  357 TheodorNordstrand
79.  354 Glomnipotent
80.  353 [email protected]
80.  353 InlandEmpireCuber
80.  353 Billybong378
83.  349 jvier
84.  343 Coinman_
85.  339 gutte02
86.  338 bacyril
87.  335 epride17
88.  321 mikiwow123
89.  318 Varun Mohanraj
90.  314 jackeyguy
91.  312 Immolated-Marmoset
92.  311 DhruvA
93.  302 AdrianCubing
94.  297 Koen van Aller
95.  288 Brayden Adams
95.  288 xyzzy
97.  285 d2polld
97.  285 janelle
99.  284 typo56
100.  283 PingPongCuber
101.  278 Alpha cuber
102.  272 kainos
103.  268 OriEy
104.  265 Pa_uL
105.  264 ftRouxles
106.  263 abunickabhi
107.  261 bennettstouder
108.  248 Aleksandar Dukleski
108.  248 turtwig
110.  242 TheCube4226
110.  242 JakubDrobny
110.  242 David ep
113.  236 sascholeks
114.  235 danvie
115.  231 thatkid
116.  222 BenGotts
116.  222 Jmuncuber
118.  221 Ian Pang
119.  220 topppits
120.  219 ThatLucas
120.  219 Cuber2113
120.  219 sqAree
120.  219 Petri Krzywacki
124.  216 HooverCuber
125.  214 xpoes
125.  214 parkertrager
127.  210 AidanNoogie
128.  206 revaldoah
128.  206 Nayano
130.  199 ican97
131.  195 Alexis1011
132.  191 LoiteringCuber
133.  190 TheNoobCuber
134.  188 One Wheel
134.  188 Ghost Cuber
136.  186 MartinN13
137.  179 Aadil- ali
138.  175 kluckyklucky
139.  169 Mike Hughey
140.  165 taco_schell
141.  163 oliver sitja sichel
141.  163 dhafin
143.  162 Nicos
144.  161 Comvat
145.  157 SpeedCubeReview
146.  156 Cubinwitdapizza
147.  153 Wabbly
148.  151 Utkarsh Ashar
149.  150 Thelegend12
150.  147 MatsBergsten
151.  146 John Benwell
152.  138 pizzacrust
153.  129 Jacck
154.  124 Elo13
155.  119 dschieses
155.  119 [email protected]
157.  118 MrLunarWolf
158.  117 roosfan22
159.  116 [email protected]
160.  112 20luky3
161.  111 UnknownCanvas
162.  84 AHcuber
163.  79 T1_M0
164.  78 WoowyBaby
165.  76 Lewis
166.  73 toinou06cubing
167.  69 Keroma12
168.  66 wearephamily1719
169.  64 Lvl9001Wizard
170.  59 Cubing5life
171.  55 Theo Leinad
172.  52 Moreno van Rooijen
173.  50 Patzer64
174.  49 xbrandationx
175.  48 GenTheThief
175.  48 daniel678
177.  45 joathanmaster2
178.  44 audiophile121
179.  40 curiousity2575
180.  39 Doofnoofer
181.  33 dnguyen2204
182.  31 Atomixcc
183.  29 yeah
183.  29 RyuKagamine
185.  28 Jack
186.  26 Smiles
187.  24 Bogdan
188.  23 Trig0n
189.  22 MarkA64
190.  18 brad711
191.  17 cougarscratch
191.  17 Cuberstache
193.  15 MEF227
194.  10 Chiggers
194.  10 Andrew_Rizo
196.  7 BradenTheMagician
197.  2 OJ Cubing


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 15, 2019)

197 competitors this week. And the winner for this week is number 96.

That means our winner this week (tiebreak based on order in above list) is *xyzzy!* ! Congratulations!!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 21, 2019)

Actually, our winner this week requested to be excluded from prizes, so I am choosing another winner.

The winner this week is number 153, which is *Jacck!* ! Congratulations!!


----------

